# Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage



## kolster5001 (7. Januar 2019)

*Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*

Hallo,
nach langem lesen bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ein 2700(x) für mich wohl die beste Wahl für mein neues System ist.
Nun aber, weil AMD ja nie langweilig wird und ich daher in der Vergangenheit die CPUs gemieden habe, die Grätchenfrage: *Welchen RAM???*

Man ließt so viel und hat doch keine Infos (btw. an AMD ... das nervt). Ich möchte 32GB RAM (2x16) verbauen, mit möglichst kurzer Latenz (und wenn möglich guten P/L)
Nun habe ich eine viel zahl gefunden, bin die QVL durchgegangen, da stehen machen drauf, manche nicht (z.B. Tridenz Z für AMD). Dann bin ich die Liste von G.Skill durch gegangen, da stehen mal fast gar keine X470er Kompatibilitäten.

Woran kann ich mich orientieren?

p.s. Als Board habe ich mir ein MSI Carbon Pro x470 ausgesucht.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*

Da es eh Lotterie ist, also alles was über 2666MHz (glaub ich), such dir einfach was aus. Es ist und bleibt irgendwie Lotterie. Hatte als erstes ebenfalls den Trident Z auf einem Asus Prime X470 gehabt und da ging nichts mehr als 2666MHz stabil. Selbst Samsung B-DIE nicht (gibt ja auch eigentlich mehr Aussage über den RAM und OC als über Kompatibilität). Und jetzt habe ich ein Taichi X470 mit Corsair RAM CL15 und der rennt. Garantieren kann dir keiner was. Bei mir stand der RAM beim ersten Setup sogar in der Liste. Beim aktuellem nicht. Da geht leider probieren über studieren.


----------



## bastian123f (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da es eh Lotterie ist, also alles was über 2666MHz (glaub ich), such dir einfach was aus.


Beim 2700X sind es 2933MHz. Zumindest steht das bei AMD. Darüber hinaus ist OC.

Am Besten wären halt Samsung B-Dies. Aber die sind auch sehr teuer. Und funktionieren auch nicht immer einwandfrei.
Ich habe einfach die Ripjaws genommen. Die laufen bei mir auf 3200 und sind mit bei den billigen Riegel dabei. Bei denen hört man auch sehr oft, dass die gut mithalten auf den Ryzen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Beim 2700X sind es 2933MHz. Zumindest steht das bei AMD. Darüber hinaus ist OC.



Ich kann mir das immer nicht merken und war zu faul zum Googeln . Shame on me!


----------



## azzih (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*

Glaub die RAM Problematik bei AMD ist eh nicht mehr aktuell. Beim X470 liefen 3 verschiedene RAM Module direkt ohne Zicken bei mir mit 2933. Hab jetzt Corsair Vengence drin, keine Probleme.


----------



## Tolotos66 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*

Vieles an der ehemals bestehenden "RAM-Problematik" wurde durch UEFI-Updates gefixt. Die 2x8 GB Corsair LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 laufen bei meinem Sohn mittlerweile auf einem B350 (siehe Erfahrungsbericht AM4) auf 3200MHz. Nur mit meine E-Dies habe ich immer noch Probleme, diese auf stabile 3200 hochzuziehen. Aber 2933MHz reichen auch 
Gruß T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Beim 2700X sind es 2933MHz.


Aber nur dann wenn man nur zwei Module benutzt, die beide Singleranked sind und das Board über iirc 6 Layer verfügt. 2933 MHz sind der absolute bestcase, sobald irgendwas abweicht sind die offiziell unterstützten Taktraten deutlich geringer.


----------



## kolster5001 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*

Danke für die Infos, da sind wir aber letztlich doch wieder genau bei der Problematik die AMD schon seit eh und je verfolgt. Irgendwie ist immer alles ein Gefrickel. Bei Intel packst an RAM rein und gut is ...

Zurück, dann  sollte der obwohl nicht auf der QVL (aber B-Die) aber laufen? Hat gerade einen recht guten Preis:

32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB für AMD Ryzen DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit | Mindfactory.de

Oder den als CL14, wobei der eben 130 Euro teurer ist. Das rechnet sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*



kolster5001 schrieb:


> Hat gerade einen recht guten Preis:
> 
> 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB für AMD Ryzen DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Das ist ein Wahnsinnspreis, wenn ich daran denke dass ich für meine B-Dies viel mehr bezahlt habe, obwohl diese keine top b-dies waren sondern eher mittelklasse b-dies.


----------



## darthtermi (4. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 2700x -> RAM / Arbeitsspeicher - die Grätchenfrage*

Hallo, is zwar ein wenig spät xD, doch ich hab in meinem system auf dem x470 insgesamt 4 riegel jeweils 8gb verbaut.. 2 von samsung und 2 von skill. Alle standart auf 2400mhz jedoch getaktet auf 3000mhz. Laufen stabil und alles cool


----------

